# Guess I need a new grinder?



## Troubled Man (Sep 23, 2013)

New machine arrived and set up yesterday, but on my grinders finest setting the water just comes straight through (5 seconds) it is very weak and no crema, tried filling the basket and it is much the same, tried with Illy ground coffee for espresso and it is much better, but the puck is very wet, even has water still lying on top, which I think means it is too fine a grind? I was presuming I'd need a new grinder in a couple of months. but was hoping to put off the expense after having just bought the machine  Is there anything else I can try?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

More info please, but I suspect you are on the right approach! What is the machine and grinder?


----------



## Troubled Man (Sep 23, 2013)

The Machine is a La Spaziale Mini Vivaldi S1, and the grinder is a Dualit EL60


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The grinder is the problem I suspect. Until you can get a new grinder, why not find a small independent coffee shop, tell them about your machine and ask them for 250 gms of something to try. They ought to be able to get it in the ballpark for you. Then I am afraid, it is new grinder time. the grinder is actually more important than the machine if you think about it, as the machine only produces coffee from whatever you put into it!


----------



## Troubled Man (Sep 23, 2013)

I was thinking that too  I notice you are in Newcastle, I'm just north of there is there anybody you'd recommend locally? Pumpfrys?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

They are one but perhaps I can suggest others. Have sent. U my number by pm. Come down to Whitley bay!


----------

